# Bit nervous about the future!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi, I did post on here a couple of months ago, but thought i would pop in and say hi again. Is this the right place to post? Not expecting any answers here, just wanted to write down my feelings!

DH and i have just started acupuncture, having had a little girl last year.  I'm not sure if the acupuncture will help, as even if we improve dh's sperm count, he was told he had antibodies.  I've no idea what percentage of abs he has, or if that can be improved, but i've got to try something!

I'm quite excited about doing something positive again, but am trying not to pin too much on this working.  I'm going out to get all the supplements etc this weekend!!

I would like to have a date for starting icsi agian, but dh is less keen.  I think he would do it again if i pushed, but he has two older children (it's my SD's 18th today!) and is concerned about the cost of doing icsi again.

I've also never had to do the ttc naturally thing before (we always knew we would have to do icsi), so i am starting from scratch with everything and i feel like there is so much to know!  I'm got a fabulous best friend who is doing loads of reiki for me too, i'm prepared to try anything!!

Is ther anyone else in a similar position?  How do i stop myself getting excited about something that probably won't work,  or stressed about it all?!?!

Thanks guys 

Sallywags

Hmm- wondering if this is the wrong place to put this - sorry if i've offended anyone?  Maybe trying for another miracle would be a better place?  Sorry guys!  Feel free to moveme!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there Sally,

You're in the right place, although you'd be very welcome to join us on the main H4AM thread. Its there for those ttc in all different ways.

Do the acupuncture and vitamins and have lots of enjoyable BMS. Try not to stress about it. Since Evelyn was born we haven't used contraception and thought that we'd just see what happens. Oddly the ttc naturally just isn't pressured now. Realistically I know that we need ISCI to succeed and so as I don't think it will work so haven't thought about it.

Best of luck.


Edna


----------



## Cleo02 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Sally,

Congratulations on taking the brave step forward,I wish you every luck as you start out again.I don't live in the UK so my lovely Mum-In-Law does lots of DVD'ing for us and sends it over.One of the programs in the last lot was 'Tonight' and it was called The Great Sperm Challenge.If you didn't see it,it was Zita West getting her hands on a football team and altering their sperm quality radically.Aside to that there was a couple who had been told that there was absolutely no chance of them concieving naturally.They wouldn't accept this and went about changing their lifestyle and diet and Bingo!Next minute you see the Dad playing with their little girl..............I cried my eyes out.......happy tears though..............I'm nearly off now just writing this!!!!!
DH and I are on Foresight,I'm totally committed because I don't think it can do any harm and bless DH he is giving it a really good shot,but I know he is quietly resentful about the lack of booze in his life.He is putting up and mostly shutting up to keep me happy but once you start going down that road it does cause problems like that.Our social life is non existent because it's the only way he can do it,and not everybody can live like that!!!(I keep telling him it won't be forever because our BFP is out there...............just like yours)However it's like Andrea from Foresight says............stocking up on the vitamins is a lot cheaper than IVF and their success rates are excellent for those TTC naturally.That said,the vits ain't cheap!!!!
Don't know if that helps any?
Take care and remember,one step at a  time,

xxx 
[


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

HI Sally,


we are in a similar position, we have only recently decided to have TX again after having our miracle baby girl in january (think we were on the 3rd tri together for a little while) We had previously had 2 BFN ICSI's and were told the only way for us to conceive was to use a sperm donor as D.H had 2 SA's done and there was no sperm in one and only 2 in the other so we had 3 cycles and after the 3rd we decided to do another 6 as it was getting expensive and that would be it, we would draw a line under it, but the following month i was shocked and extremely surprised to get a natural BFP, we have been TTC naturally since i got my AF back with no luck so we have made the decision to try again with TX and possibly using a sperm donor again depending on DH's SA results.  Im going to have a look on the H4AM thread though, we are not intending to do it till after the new year as we want to start eating properly and start D.H on some vits to help his  

xDebsx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you for all your comments - i have also posted on the iui thread, as it dawned on me that if we can get an improvement with dh's sperm we might have a chance with IUI instead of icsi?  Any thoughts?  We have been told that dh has antibodies but we don't know what percentage etc, so wondering if it might be possible...

it's terrible, i've suddenly become really really broody - i so want to be pregnant again!!


----------

